# Nice one



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

My step son got a nice one yesterday. 27", 6.8 lbs on a down south LaRues salt sassy.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Very Nice.


----------



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

I think yâ€™all killed one at 28â€ couple weeks ago too 
CPR dude....... CPR
:headknock


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> down south LaRues salt sassy.


that's been my go-to for the past year. way to go to yer stepson!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Wow! Great catch young man! That's a fine looking trout!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Trout*

Good one sharkchum jr.....way to go


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice! Should be on the board huh?....


----------



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

Very nice fish, congrats to him.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

^^^^ needs to be a minimum 8 to weigh on. Friend of mine caught a 7-14 Friday so not enough to take her in.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Texashookset said:


> ^^^^ needs to be a minimum 8 to weigh on. Friend of mine caught a 7-14 Friday so not enough to take her in.


Youth category....gotta be 6lbs...


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Heck my bad. I didnâ€™t really look at the pic I guess so yes youâ€™d be right.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

*Awesome*

Hope it holds, scholarships are handy................


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool deal John, congrats to you guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Gunslinger2681 said:


> I think yâ€™all killed one at 28â€ couple weeks ago too
> CPR dude....... CPR
> :headknock


Mind your own business.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Gunslinger2681 said:


> I think yâ€™all killed one at 28â€ couple weeks ago too
> CPR dude....... CPR
> :headknock


 To start off, this is a 16yo kid who went wade fishing, on his own, and caught a nice trout on artificial, that happens to be leading the StarTeens middle coast division as of right now. 
Instead of playing video games, doing drugs, or shooting up schools, he spends every second of free time he has either hunting or fishing, and you want to condemn him for that. 
Second of all, the trout my wife caught a couple weeks ago was 28 1/4", and it tasted great baked with lemon and butter.
We kill dozens of big trout every year, and release over twice that many, so what. As long as my fish are within the length and bag limits, I can do what ever I want with them. I probably release 80% to 90% of the fish I catch every year, but if the mood strikes me I'll fill my freezer up.
I have another news flash for you, big trout are not on the endangered species list. They are so plentiful in fact, that Texas State Law allows anyone with a valid Texas saltwater fishing licenses to kill one every single day of the year.
And just for your comment, the next big trout I catch, I'm gonna kill and eat in your honor.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a great fish! Congratulations! Hope it holds up, that would be awesome.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Congrats to the young man, hope it holds.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> To start off, this is a 16yo kid who went wade fishing, on his own, and caught a nice trout on artificial, that happens to be leading the StarTeens middle coast division as of right now.
> Instead of playing video games, doing drugs, or shooting up schools, he spends every second of free time he has either hunting or fishing, and you want to condemn him for that.
> Second of all, the trout my wife caught a couple weeks ago was 28 1/4", and it tasted great baked with lemon and butter.
> We kill dozens of big trout every year, and release over twice that many, so what. As long as my fish are within the length and bag limits, I can do what ever I want with them. I probably release 80% to 90% of the fish I catch every year, but if the mood strikes me I'll fill my freezer up.
> ...


Good answer.....that come from that "secret hole"?
My buddy and i took his transcat up in there the other evening and bout got stuck coming out through the back side


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> And just for your comment, the next big trout I catch, I'm gonna kill and eat in your honor.


Great reply, and it gave me a chuckle


----------



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> To start off, this is a 16yo kid who went wade fishing, on his own, and caught a nice trout on artificial, that happens to be leading the StarTeens middle coast division as of right now.
> Instead of playing video games, doing drugs, or shooting up schools, he spends every second of free time he has either hunting or fishing, and you want to condemn him for that.
> Second of all, the trout my wife caught a couple weeks ago was 28 1/4", and it tasted great baked with lemon and butter.
> We kill dozens of big trout every year, and release over twice that many, so what. As long as my fish are within the length and bag limits, I can do what ever I want with them. I probably release 80% to 90% of the fish I catch every year, but if the mood strikes me I'll fill my freezer up.
> ...


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

_You donâ€™t know this but Iâ€™ve been honoring you for a while now, by releasing all big fish I catch. That way you and everyone fishing have a chance at that same same fish. Donâ€™t you get it? I release mine for you! I release mine for everyone! Sure, government says itâ€™s MY right to kill a big one every day, but I have a greater responsibility to you and everyone else. I give you my word Iâ€™ll let my next one go and man I sure hope you catch it. So go ahead and butter the next one up, I assure you sir I wonâ€™t be honored[/QUOTE]_

[*B]Releasing your big fish is your choice- fine. Your criticism of others, especially a 16 year old boy with a tournament leading catch, is judgmental and annoying.*


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Awesome trout! I hope your boy wins the STAR! Good luck


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Congrats t0 the young man. That's a great fish!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Slap him on the back for me and tell him I said congratulations!


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope it holds up and he is the winner. Great catch young man.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Gunslinger2681 said:


> I think yâ€™all killed one at 28â€ couple weeks ago too
> CPR dude....... CPR
> :headknock


This didnâ€™t age well at all......


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

BudT said:


> Hope it holds, scholarships are handy................


that's what I'm talking about right there...
snookered


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

BretE said:


> This didnâ€™t age well at all......


Nah bud it sure didnâ€™t, did it. Lol


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

sharkchum said:


> To start off, this is a 16yo kid who went wade fishing, on his own, and caught a nice trout on artificial, that happens to be leading the StarTeens middle coast division as of right now.
> Instead of playing video games, doing drugs, or shooting up schools, he spends every second of free time he has either hunting or fishing, and you want to condemn him for that.
> Second of all, the trout my wife caught a couple weeks ago was 28 1/4", and it tasted great baked with lemon and butter.
> We kill dozens of big trout every year, and release over twice that many, so what. As long as my fish are within the length and bag limits, I can do what ever I want with them. I probably release 80% to 90% of the fish I catch every year, but if the mood strikes me I'll fill my freezer up.
> ...


Nicely said .... people getting into other people's business, I don't get it especially if they're not breaking any laws. Tell him congrats from me!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRealTTK (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats to him! Make sure he keeps at it....Its a long summer. I won a Star Trout Scholarship in 2002....similar timing.....I raced to be the first one to that hole every chance i got.....I strung lots of big ones that year


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Gunslinger2681 said:


> I think yâ€™all killed one at 28â€ couple weeks ago too
> CPR dude....... CPR
> :headknock


Go preach somewhere else.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

saltwatersensations said:


> Go preach somewhere else.


Yessur agreed.


----------



## fowlchaser15 (Nov 7, 2016)

Great fish and i hope it holds for the young man


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

So, the young man pictured is leading for a $25,000. scholarship as of now?
If so, man I hope it holds up for him.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Gunslinger2681 said:


> I think yâ€™all killed one at 28â€ couple weeks ago too
> CPR dude....... CPR
> :headknock


Scholarship fish in the STAR tourney? :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Out of Site Johnny . I did not catch the name but power to him. Hold on to this mojo as you are the master of fee catching on the middle to upper coat.. Feech On !


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

That kid is a winner whether he wins the Star or not.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Gunslinger2681 said:


> I think yâ€™all killed one at 28â€ couple weeks ago too
> CPR dude....... CPR
> :headknock


You know, you're a GENUINE *******!


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*Excellent!*



sharkchum said:


> To start off, this is a 16yo kid who went wade fishing, on his own, and caught a nice trout on artificial, that happens to be leading the StarTeens middle coast division as of right now.
> Instead of playing video games, doing drugs, or shooting up schools, he spends every second of free time he has either hunting or fishing, and you want to condemn him for that.
> Second of all, the trout my wife caught a couple weeks ago was 28 1/4", and it tasted great baked with lemon and butter.
> We kill dozens of big trout every year, and release over twice that many, so what. As long as my fish are within the length and bag limits, I can do what ever I want with them. I probably release 80% to 90% of the fish I catch every year, but if the mood strikes me I'll fill my freezer up.
> ...


This is officially my favorite post I've ever read on 2cool!!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice catch, congrats on making the Star leader board. He seems to really be coming around this year hooking up on some nice fish. You've done a great job teaching him.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Gunslinger2681 said:


> Sure, government says itâ€™s MY right to kill a big one every day


You should have limited it to that, right there.

Is there an open season on moralizing right now? I had to deal with jackrabbits like you here all weekend. Telling me what to think, how to behave, what attitude to have. You remind me of vegans, always telling people what they should and shouldn't eat.

How about if we analyze the morality of your carbon footprint, and instruct you to quit running your boat because you have a "moral responsibility to everybody"? Are you gonna do what we tell you?

You want to do things a certain way? State your case. Better still, start your own thread and state your case there. You don't like people keeping their one big trout? Get busy and see if you can change the law. But don't slam a kid for keeping a trout that could win him a big scholarship and possibly change his life. You have a moral responsibility not to do that.

[Edit] BTW, Sharkchum - good on you for giving a young man a lifelong love for the outdoors. That really is life changing. And he will wind up being the kind of man who makes this world a little bit better.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

We need more and more like him so we can keep our one oversized Trout every day. But they probably kill half of the ones the touch and hold and photograph. Just a typical idiot.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Gunslinger2681 said:


> I think yâ€™all killed one at 28â€ couple weeks ago too
> CPR dude....... CPR
> :headknock


Troll


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

sharkchum said:


> To start off, this is a 16yo kid who went wade fishing, on his own, and caught a nice trout on artificial, that happens to be leading the StarTeens middle coast division as of right now.
> Instead of playing video games, doing drugs, or shooting up schools, he spends every second of free time he has either hunting or fishing, and you want to condemn him for that.
> Second of all, the trout my wife caught a couple weeks ago was 28 1/4", and it tasted great baked with lemon and butter.
> We kill dozens of big trout every year, and release over twice that many, so what. As long as my fish are within the length and bag limits, I can do what ever I want with them. I probably release 80% to 90% of the fish I catch every year, but if the mood strikes me I'll fill my freezer up.
> ...


I really enjoyed reading your response - you made your point in a classy and funny way!


----------

